# Trek Superfly - 275er Kid‘s Bike [Aufbau]



## switchNB (8. März 2019)

Hallo an die (Kinder)Radinteressierten!

Meine Tochter entwächst so langsam ihrem Woom 5 (24“), was also jetzt? Woom 6? Nein, das wäre wohl zu einfach und ein 26er Kinderrad mit dieser Geometrie ist dann irgendwie nichts tolles mehr.
Ok, dann also ein MTB kaufen... Aber da geht das Problem dann in die nächste Runde: 26er? da gibt es zumindest eine Menge Möglichkeiten und Teile am Markt... oder doch was anderes...

Nach etwas Recherche und hin und her und durch eine leichte VPACE Inspiration bin ich bei dem Gedanken hängen geblieben, dass es ein MTB mit 27,5“ werden soll. Die Eigenschaften der großen bzw. von größeren Laufrädern hatten mich, nach meinem Umstieg auf mein 29er Trek Superfly 9 im Jahr 2015, auch sofort überzeugt.

Bei eBay Kleinanzeigen bin ich auf ein Trek Superfly 6 in der Größe S Modelljahr 2016 gestoßen, welches als Leasingrückläufer 599€ Inkl. Versand kosten sollte. Der Preis war, entsprechend des auf den Fotos suggerierten Zustandes, in Ordnung, also Zack bestellt das Teil.

4 Tage später konnte ich es auch schon von der Spedition in Empfang nehmen und siehe da, fast neu das Teil, bis auf oder vermutlich wegen eines Sturzes, bei dem das Bike mit ein paar kleinen Blessuren davon gekommen ist, ist es vermutlich 200km, maximal 300km gefahren worden.

Die Basis für das 275er Kid‘s Bike ist also vorhanden. Ziel ist es komplett fahrbereit unter 10 kg zu landen und preislich deutlich unter dem, für mich als Referenz geltenden, VPACE Max 275 mit Fox 32SC Gabel für 1.750€ zu bleiben.







Next step: Bestandsaufnahme


----------



## Hille2001 (9. März 2019)

Sauber
Wie ist denn die Überstandshöhe?
Oder wie groß der Zwerg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## switchNB (9. März 2019)

Meine Tochter ist aktuell 1.38 groß (ohne Schuhe) und das Bike wird’s als Geburtstagsgeschenk im Mai geben, bis dahin kann also noch der ein oder andere Millimeter Körpergröße dazukommen. Die Überstandshöhe hab ich noch nicht gemessen, muss ich nachliefern. Aber dafür hier eine Übersicht der Geomtrie und Abmessungen des 15.5“ Bikes. Trek hat sich mit seinen virtuellen Maßen/Größen keinen großen Gefallen getan, ein einfaches S, M, L wäre übersichtlicher gewesen.


----------



## chris4711 (9. März 2019)

Ob die Angabe 'S' oder 15,5" lautet, ist ja fast egal.
Die Geowerte an und für sich sind ja entscheidend.


----------



## switchNB (9. März 2019)

@chris4711 grundsätzlich stimme ich dir zu, herstellerübergreifend war die Angabe einer Größe in Zoll aber auf die Länge des Sitzrohrs bezogen und das ist in diesem Fall 14.5“ lang. 

Wenn man bei dem Superfly die Größen 15.5 und 17.5 vergleicht ist das schon ein großer Sprung, da haben viele andere Hersteller noch eine Größe dazwischen.


----------



## switchNB (9. März 2019)

Bestandsaufnahme: 1. Gewicht

Fazit: Übergewicht von 1,7kg und das noch ohne Pedale


----------



## LockeTirol (9. März 2019)

Mir gefällt, das Du das Max275 als Referenz nennst 

Denke aber das Ziel wird nicht ganz leicht zu erreichen sein. Speziell die Laufräder und die Gabel sind bei Max deutlich leichter.


----------



## switchNB (9. März 2019)

@LockeTirol die VPACE Kinderbikes mit der Umsetzung der Geometrie und der Parts, auch gerade in Hinblick auf das was sinnvoll ist ohne auf maximal teure Parts für das letzte Gramm zu setzen finde ich sehr gut gelungen .

Für meinen Zweitgeborenen ist das Max24 gesetzt, so langsam wie der vor sich hin wächst wird das aber erst in der zweiten Jahreshälfte 2020 was. Aber die lieben Kleinen werden sowieso schon viel zu schnell groß.

An dem Superfly muss noch das ein oder andere Teil getauscht werden, hier aber auch mit dem Fokus auf das, was fahrdynamisch sinnvoll ist. 

Mit dem Superfly an sich habe ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht, mein eigenes Superfly 9 als 29er hat sich auf ein Gewicht von 9.3 kg entwickelt und das ohne extrem leichte Teile, aber soweit wird es mit kleinen 275er Superfly nicht getrieben


----------



## Hille2001 (9. März 2019)

das wird lustig, Überstandshöhe 72,1cm 
bei ner Körpergröße von 138cm....

meine Tochter hat knapp 135 und SL 61cm und da passt ihr ein 26er gerade so

edit: ihr 26er hat mitte OR 70cm also scheint doch zu klappen


----------



## switchNB (9. März 2019)

Sowieso spannend bis zum Schluss, Anprobe vorm Geburtstag gibts nicht.

Man könnte noch die Gabel auf 80mm traveln, würde mir bei der Rahmen bzw. Bikegröße auch ganz gut gefallen... aber das ist eine Aktion für den Schluss.


----------



## Hille2001 (9. März 2019)

SL weisst du nicht?
Ich schätze mal grob ab 63-65cm dürfte es gut passen .So als Minimum .
Meine kommt mit 61 auf ihren 70cm gut zurecht

Darf deine Tochter nicht in Keller?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## switchNB (9. März 2019)

Hille2001 schrieb:


> Darf deine Tochter nicht in Keller?



Steht auf dem Dachboden zwischen alten Rädern und Teilen, ist bestens getarnt


----------



## switchNB (10. März 2019)

Bestandsaufnahme die Zweite:

#sinnlos: 
- 2x10 Antrieb
- Remotelockout für die Federgabel
- heavy duty Laufradsatz mit schmaler Innenweite (19mm) und beschränkter tubeless Eigenschaft 

#sinnvoll: 
- 1x11 Antrieb
- leichter(er) Laufradsatz mit guten tubeless Eigenschaften und Innenweite zwischen  21-23 mm
- tubeless 

Also gilt es die sinnlosen Parts gegen sinnvolle zu tauschen und entsprechend Funktion zu vereinfachen, Effizienz zu steigern und Gewicht zu verlieren 

Auf geht’s


----------



## chris4711 (10. März 2019)

Ob die Bonträger Standardfelgen für normal tubeless ungeeignet sind, weiß ich nicht. Aus Gewichtsgründen wirst du sie ja tauschen .
Ne Frage wegen 21-23mm Innenmaulweite: Willst du denn sehr breite Schlappen montieren?
Ich fahre auch tubeless auf breiten Felgen, aber bei den Gewichtsflöhen (Kids) funktioniert das mMn bei ca. 2 bis 2,2" Reifenbreite auch mit relativ schmaler Innenweite der Felgen ganz gut.


----------



## LockeTirol (10. März 2019)

switchNB schrieb:


> Bestandsaufnahme die Zweite:
> 
> #sinnlos:
> - 2x10 Antrieb
> ...


Den aktuellen VPACE Laufradsatz bekommt man glaube ich auch einzeln. Der ist sehr leicht und Tubeless tauglich, hat innen 21mm. Ansonsten Bikemarkt .


----------



## switchNB (10. März 2019)

chris4711 schrieb:


> Ob die Bonträger Standardfelgen für normal tubeless ungeeignet sind...



Habe diegleichen Bontragerfelgen auch an meinem Trek, sind zwar grundsätzlich tubeless ready aber aufgrund des asymmetrischen Profils in Kombination mit der geringen Innenweite springt die eine Reifenflanke unter einem bestimmten Luftdruck von der Felge, bis zu nem Luftdruck von 1.2 ist das noch OK, aber bei den Kids kann man meist noch ein ganzes Stück drunter gehen

Zu den Reifen, 2.1er Schwalbe sollten ein guter Kompromiss aus Volumen und Gewicht sein. Vorerst bleiben aber die 2.2er Bontrager Reifen drauf, sie muss erstmal dosiert Bremsen lernen und nicht vor der ersten Ampel den Reifen platt bremsen.
Die Bontrager Reifen wiegen ca. 675g


----------



## switchNB (10. März 2019)

Erstmal den „Überrollbügel“ a.k.a. Remotelockout entfernt, das waren einfache 80Gramm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## switchNB (10. März 2019)

hier gehts nicht ums Gewicht, dafür um eine saubere Optik und einen Umwerfer wird dieses Bike sowieso nicht mehr brauchen


----------



## switchNB (10. März 2019)

sooo, finish für heute:
-Lenker von 690mm auf 650mm gekürzt
- Gabelschaft um 30mm gekürzt und von 3 Spacern befreit
- Ausfallenden von Schnellspanner auf 142mm Steckachse umgebaut


----------



## LockeTirol (13. März 2019)

Übrigens, sehr leichte Sattelstützen gibt's bei Aliexpress von GUB. Die hab ich schon einige Male verbaut.


----------



## giant_r (13. März 2019)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Übrigens, sehr leichte Sattelstützen gibt's bei Aliexpress von GUB. Die hab ich schon einige Male verbaut.


...und zu wirklich kleinem geld. und in vielen farben....


----------



## switchNB (13. März 2019)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Übrigens, sehr leichte Sattelstützen gibt's bei Aliexpress von GUB. Die hab ich schon einige Male verbaut.



Danke für den Tip, bei der Bontrager Sattelstütze muss ich noch prüfen ob die gekürzt werden muss, da das Sitzrohr einen leichten Bogen macht und so die Stütze nicht komplett versenkt werden kann.


----------



## switchNB (13. März 2019)

beim Laufradsatz hat sich auch was getan, habe einen DT Swiss XM1501 (das alte Modell) mit einer Innenweite von 22.5mm in neu zu einem akzeptablen Preis erstanden (gerade in Vergleich zu einem LRS mit Crest Felge die Minimum 100€ teurer waren) tubeless Ventile sind auch mit dabei, ebenso XD Freilauf dran. Gewicht sollte um 1.550g liegen und stabil ist er auch, auf das Bike wird der kleine Bruder früher oder später auch noch aufsteigen und  abgehn


----------



## turbomensch (13. März 2019)

switchNB schrieb:


> Erstmal den „Überrollbügel“ a.k.a. Remotelockout entfernt, das waren einfache 80Gramm
> Anhang anzeigen 836142



den Hebel könnt ich evtl. gut brauchen falls du ihn abgeben magst.. hab dir ne Nachricht geschrieben


----------



## switchNB (15. März 2019)

als Start ins Wochenende nochmal die Bestandsaufnahme fortgesetzt, die Laufräder werden das Bike aber nicht länger belasten...

 

Der Rahmen ist jetzt schon mit den neuen Ausfallenden ausgestattet, SRAM GXP Lager (ca. 80g) ist auch drin


 

Bei der Gabel (ich war überrascht das da kein tapered Steuerrohr dran war) werde ich noch die bottomless Token checken, da sollten 2 Stück drin stecken, für leichte Heranwachsende sollte die Performance ohne Token wahrscheinlich besser sein.


----------



## switchNB (16. März 2019)

weiter geht’s:

SRAM XX1 Kassette (mit wenigen km preiswert über eBay Kleinanzeigen)

Hope Sattelklemme mit Schnellspanner als Ersatz für die originale Sattelklemme  mit Inbus hatte ich noch in der Teilekiste

1 Satz Bremsscheiben Magura Storm SL 160mm


----------



## switchNB (17. März 2019)

Es geht voran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## switchNB (6. April 2019)

fast fertig 

Schaltung 1x11 mit SRAM NX Kurbel 155mm, Garbaruk 30T Kettenblatt, GX Schaltwerk, X1 Trigger, XX1 Kassette, XX1 Kette

Sattelstütze konnte ungekürzt 350mm bleiben, Sattelhöhe sollte so passen

Bremsleitungen gekürzt

Zwischenstand Gewicht: 8.820g

jetzt fehlen noch die Reifen, etwas tubeless Milch und der Flaschenhalter, dann ganz fertig und bereit für


----------



## switchNB (8. April 2019)

Thema Reifen... 
ich musste feststellen, dass im Format 27,5“ die Auswahl nicht so umfangreich ist wie bei 29ern. Daher bin ich bei Schwalbe gelandet, in der Hoffnung zweckmäßig leichte Reifen zu finden. 

Um den bekannten Gewichtsschwankungen zumindest etwas entgegen zu wirken habe ich die folgenden Reifen bestellt bzw. erhalten, alle EVO SnakeSkin TLE (die LiteSkin Variante habe ich ausgeschlossen, da hier der tubeless Betrieb auf Dauer aufwendiger bzw. pflegebedürftiger ist) 

3x Rocket Ron 2.1: 552g, 566g, 569g
1x Racing Ralph 2.25 (alte Version): 700g 
1x Racing Ray 2.25: 595g
1x Racing Ralph 2.25 (aktuelle Version):  623g

Ich schwanke zwischen vo.+hi. RoRo 2.1 oder vo./hi. RacingRay 2.25/ RoRo 2.1

wobei ich aktuell zu der Kombi mit Racing Ray vorn tendiere.

Habt Ihr Vorschläge oder Meinungen für passende Reifen zu diesem Bike?!


----------



## delphi1507 (9. April 2019)

Wolfpack tires wäre auch eine Idee und TL geht zumindest der trail problemlos...


----------



## LockeTirol (9. April 2019)

Rocket Ron vorn. Ist bei etwas nassen Bedingungen immer noch gut und daher für vorn der beste, leichte Allrounder. Hinten sollte es leicht rollen, daher vielleicht der neue Ralph.


----------



## switchNB (9. April 2019)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Wolfpack tires wäre auch eine Idee und TL geht zumindest der trail problemlos...



Mit den WolfPack Reifen wird’s aber deutlich schwerer, die Trail wiegen lt. Web knapp 700g


----------



## switchNB (9. April 2019)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Rocket Ron vorn. Ist bei etwas nassen Bedingungen immer noch gut und daher für vorn der beste, leichte Allrounder. Hinten sollte es leicht rollen, daher vielleicht der neue Ralph.


Der Rocket Ron geht meiner Erfahrung vorn und hinten gut, bin den selbst in 2.25 im letzten Jahr recht viel gefahren. 

Von der Optik bzw. dem sogenannten look and feel finde ich die aktuelle Racing Ray/Ralph am interessantesten. Vom Gewicht her und sowieso völlig ausreichend ist der 2.1er Rocket Ron vorn wie hinten. Der Racing Ray wird vorn aber mehr Reserven haben und daher mehr Vertrauen aufbauen, ist aber nur eine Vermutung, bin das Teil noch nicht selbst gefahren.


----------



## delphi1507 (9. April 2019)

switchNB schrieb:


> Mit den WolfPack Reifen wird’s aber deutlich schwerer, die Trail wiegen lt. Web knapp 700g


Ich hab nur den trail erwähnt, weil ich den selber fahre... Die anderen dürften deutlich leichter und eher in der Liga von RR und co spielen.


----------



## Chris_DH (9. April 2019)

Sehr schönes Projekt 
Wird aber ganz schön  knapp mit den angestrebten unter 10kg fahrbereit.
Was wiegt denn der Sattel? Da ist ja auch oft für nen schmalen Taler relativ viel Potential.


----------



## switchNB (9. April 2019)

Chris_DH schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Projekt
> Wird aber ganz schön  knapp mit den angestrebten unter 10kg fahrbereit.
> Was wiegt denn der Sattel? Da ist ja auch oft für nen schmalen Taler relativ viel Potential.


Ja, das Ziel unter 10kg werde ich mit Reifen und Tubeless Milch knapp verfehlen, wird so auf ca. 10.150g hinauslaufen.

Die Ergonomiekomponenten wie Lenker/Vorbau und Sattel/Stütze sind noch komplett original, da wollte ich erstmal sehen wie es passt.
Gewicht vom Sattel ca. 250g , Sattel und Stütze zusammen 545g.

Hast du nen Vorschlag für einen leichten und günstigen Sattel? Der originale Bontrager könnte auch etwas zu groß/breit sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris_DH (9. April 2019)

Für das 24er von meinem großen werde ich den VPace Max Sattel in small nehmen (220g).
Eine Alternative wäre der Vertu Sattel vom Chinesen oder von Ben e-Bike. Der wiegt ca. 195g, ist aber optisch eher Geschmackssache:
 
Kostet allerdings auch nur 8,50€.
Für die Sattelstütze lohnt es sich auch mal beim Chinesen zu schauen. Für unter 20€ gibt es welche aus Carbon.


----------



## kc85 (9. April 2019)

Bin auch gerade dabei für die große Tochter ein neues 27,5er auf die Räder zu stellen. Bei uns werden es v/h die Rocket Rons, allerdings als LightSkin mit Schlauch. Fahren wir so an allen Rädern in der Familienflotte. Bisher nur ein schleichender Platter in den letzten 3 Saisons.

kc85


----------



## Chris_DH (9. April 2019)

@kc85 welches 27,5er wird es denn? Deine bisherigen Projekte fand ich auch immer recht interessant


----------



## kc85 (9. April 2019)

Basis ist ein 17'' Merida Big.Seven Rahmen. Das Rad sollte eigentlich schon längst fertig sein, aber ich komme derzeit nicht dazu, groß was aufzubauen. Wenigstens die Räder habe ich schon mal eingespeicht und zentrieren lassen. Mehr dazu in Kürze hoffentlich hier.

Derzeit teilen sich meine zwei Mädels das 26er Merida der Großen, das 24er der Jüngeren ist nämlich auch schon verkauft. Das gibt aber natürlich regelmäßig Stress. 

kc85


----------



## switchNB (9. April 2019)

@kc85 aus der Geschichte mit den Fahrradschläuchen bin ich seit zwei Jahren raus, tubeless gehört für mich, wie auch 1x Antriebe zum MTB-Standard (und das obwohl ich auch eher selten kaputte Schläuche hatte) 
Wenn wir mal bei Schwalbe bleiben, ist die Kombination Liteskin+Schlauch mindestens genauso schwer wie Snakeskin/TLE und etwas Tubeless Milch.

Zu deinem 27,5er Projekt hab ich noch eine Frage: 17“ hört sich groß an, meine Frau fährt mit ihren ca. 1.60 ein 15“ 29er... wie groß ist denn dein Zögling?

Übrigens war ich (negativ) überrascht, da die ganze 27,5er Welle bisher an mir vorbeigeschwappt ist, (ich persönlich bin direkt von 26“ auf 29“ umgestiegen) hatte ich einen größeren Gewichtsunterschied zwischen 27,5er und 29er Komponenten, insbesondere was Räder und Reifen anbelangt, erwartet. Aber nix großartig erwähnenswertes erkannt 

Wäre dann nicht bei 17“ gleich ein 29er genauso passend ?


----------



## Mbengston (9. April 2019)

Ich habe beim Trek Superfly meiner Tochter eine Kombi aus SDG Fly JR und KCNC TI Pro Light Sattelstütze eingebaut. Zusammen 438g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## switchNB (9. April 2019)

Mbengston schrieb:


> Ich habe beim Trek Superfly meiner Tochter eine Kombi aus SDG Fly JR und KCNC TI Pro Light Sattelstütze eingebaut. Zusammen 438g.


Stimmt, den SDG Sattel hatte ich mir vor ein paar Wochen schon angesehen, fand den auch ganz passig für ein kidsbike, muss gleich nochmal ansehen das Teil


----------



## kc85 (9. April 2019)

@switchNB Die Große kratzt gerade an den 1,60m, Tendenz schnell zunehmend. Bisher saß sie auf einem 26er mit 14,5'' Rahmenhöhe, das jetzt deutlich zu klein ist (hatte sie mit knapp 1,40m bekommen), da passt der 17'' Rahmen bei 27,5'' eigentlich perfekt.

29er sind uns bisher keine ins Haus gekommen, daran wird sich auch so schnell nichts ändern.

kc85


----------



## Hille2001 (11. April 2019)

fragt ihr eure kleinen auch mal wie sich der Sattel für die anfühlt?
habe mir den Vpace Sattel gegönnt weil schön leicht etc, aber da kam das große jammern schon nach der ersten 10km Ausfahrt 

dann fing es an schon vor jeder Ausfahrt an mit Zickerei und am Ende hab ich dann einen Ghost Sattel besorgt wie er an ihrem alten 24er drauf war.
Fazit Kind glücklich aber Rad 75g schwerer


----------



## switchNB (11. April 2019)

@Hille2001 deswegen werde ich mit den Ergonomiekomponenten noch bis nach den ersten Fahrten warten.

Sattelstütze ohne Versatz wäre bestimmt gut, ist aber auch wieder ein bisschen abhängig vom Sattelgestell.

Auf diese kleinen Gewichtsunterschiede kommt es am Ende nicht an, wichtig ist dass das Konzept stimmt und man die Gewichte der rotierenden Massen im Zaum hält


----------



## switchNB (11. April 2019)

kc85 schrieb:


> @switchNB Die Große kratzt gerade an den 1,60m, Tendenz schnell zunehmend.
> 
> kc85



oha, das ist nicht gerade klein...

Da baut man doch aber prinzipiell kein Kinder-spezifisches Fahrrad mehr auf, das sind Größen die in der kompletten breite auf dem Markt angeboten werden. Ich wüsste jetzt spontan nichts, was man bei einem 1.60 großen Kind anderes am Rad braucht als für einen 1.60 kleinen Erwachsenen.


----------



## LockeTirol (11. April 2019)

Bei Ali gibt's diverse Sättel mit Carbon Streben. Specialized Nachbau. Kostet so um 25 EUR. Habe selber einen, sind nicht schlecht.


----------



## kc85 (12. April 2019)

switchNB schrieb:


> oha, das ist nicht gerade klein...
> 
> Da baut man doch aber prinzipiell kein Kinder-spezifisches Fahrrad mehr auf, das sind Größen die in der kompletten breite auf dem Markt angeboten werden. Ich wüsste jetzt spontan nichts, was man bei einem 1.60 großen Kind anderes am Rad braucht als für einen 1.60 kleinen Erwachsenen.



Stimmt weitgehend. Aber das Gewicht einer 12-jährigen liegt bei 1,60m meist noch deutlich unter dem einer/s Erwachsenen mit gleicher Größe. Und man muss beim Aufbau immer noch das nicht abgeschlossene Wachstum im Auge behalten. Erwachsene legen kurzfristig eher nicht mal eben 10cm Körpergröße drauf. So ein Rad soll ja wenigstens eine Weile halbwegs passen und sollte ggf. noch einigermaßen anpassbar sein.

kc85


----------



## switchNB (5. Mai 2019)

So, jetzt Endspurt!

Aufgrund von Ostern, Urlaub und ein paar anderen Aufgaben geht’s wieder weiter am Superfly.
Da ich gerade meine Bikes etwas umstrukturiere, geht es meinem Element weiter an den Kragen, zumindest wird nach der HOPE Sattelklemme nun auch die Raceface Next Sattelstütze (216g) dauerhaft entliehen. Dazu gibts noch einen leichteren Sattel (188g) aus der Restekiste.

Resultat: Minus 144g 

damit sollte die 10.000g Marke doch noch fallen


----------



## switchNB (6. Mai 2019)

der Zielsprint...

letzter Zwischenstand vor dem großen Finale: Ich habe mich für die Reifenkombination Racing Ray 2.25 vorn und Rocket Ron 2.1 hinten entscheiden.

Gewicht, noch ohne Tubelessmilch: 9.855g  

Damit ist das angepeilte Gewicht sub 10 in greifbarer Nähe. Der Racing Ray ist auch schon ohne Milch dicht, da sollten als Pannenschutz 50ml locker reichen, der Rocket Ron ist noch etwas durchlässig, da sind dann ca. 70ml angesagt.


----------

